

From itch to scratched: Google Hangout permalink - awwstn2
http://blog.singly.com/2012/07/09/from-itch-to-scratched-google-hangout-permalink/

======
kibwen
Holy wow, I was dying for something like this just last week. My far-dispersed
friends and I usually hang out on Ventrilo, which has no support for echo
cancellation. Even Mumble's echo cancellation is insufficient for our needs.
For some reason, Google+ Hangouts have the best echo cancellation of _any_
product I have ever seen. I'm really dying to know how they do it.

------
maxko87
Pretty strange that this needs to have a workaround, though, as this would
make hangouts much easier to join and get people into G+ as a whole. And if
the workaround is this easy, it can't be that hard for Google to incorporate
this as a legitimate feature.

~~~
Buzaga
it was a feature and I planned to use it in some way, didn't even know it was
gone... did not understand where did this come from

